# Cost of Computer & Monitor



## Serendipity2

I was reading on one site things NOT to bring to Thailand. On the list was a computer. [I think they excluded laptops] 

I would prefer to buy a new PC there and hope someone can give me an idea of the cost. I would like a quality mini-tower rather than a regular sized tower and I've seen some great digital monitors rather than the old analog. I was especially impressed with a digital 24" monitor at a store here for $299. Can one buy a decent mini-tower [such as an Asus] in Chiang Mai. What would you expect to pay and how much for a nice digital monitor? Thanks for any guidance

Is theft a problem in Chiang Mai? I would hate to "donate" a new computer to a "visitor". Thanks for all responses. 

Serendipity2


----------



## stogiebear

Prices in Thailand for NEW IT stuff is pretty cheap but not as cheap as where you are from. But the hassle of bringing stuff over that might break isn't worth it.

LCD monitors are cheap. Used computer equipment is very expensive.

Chiang Mai would be slightly more expensive than Pantip Plaza. But remember that Pantip prices are maintained by a monopoly of just a few people who keep prices artificially high.


----------



## Serendipity2

Thanks, stogiebear!

So LCD monitors are cheap. That's good to hear. Why would 'used' computer equipment, then, be expensive? 

If Chiang Mai prices are slightly higher than Pantip Plaza but Pantip prices are kept artificially high wouldn't it still pay to buy at Pantip Plaza regardless of their ownership? 

I agree with you about the hassles of bringing a PC. A notebook is no hassle but a tower [even a mini] and monitor and keyboard and mouse and all the cables would be a chore unless shipping one's household goods. Then it's an even bigger hassle! 

Serendipity2


----------



## stogiebear

Used computer parts are 'high' compared to what you would expect to pay for second hand in the States. We're used to junking stuff. I still do it here in Thailand with old printers, etc.

A 17 inch used CRT monitor would cost you quite a bit here and in the USA you would fish one out of a waste skip for free!

LCD monitors are very cheap as I mentioned. I upgraded to a 24 inch Acer for I think about `12k baht, and that was a while back.

Bring your old hard drives and buy your next computer here in the LOS.

Pantip Plaza regulates the prices of many things especially HDDs but there is reasonable competition for laptops and they are reasonably priced here although not as cheap as in the UK or USA.

The cost of delivering supplies to Chiang Mai means that everything there is slightly expensive and also the range of stuff is pretty rubbish also.

Theft is a big problem for everyone everywhere but it is 99% opportunistic which means if you leave your doors open you will lose everything. Take normal precautions - be choosy where you live!

Hope this helps put your mind at ease a bit.


----------



## Serendipity2

stogiebear said:


> Used computer parts are 'high' compared to what you would expect to pay for second hand in the States. We're used to junking stuff. I still do it here in Thailand with old printers, etc.
> 
> A 17 inch used CRT monitor would cost you quite a bit here and in the USA you would fish one out of a waste skip for free!
> 
> LCD monitors are very cheap as I mentioned. I upgraded to a 24 inch Acer for I think about `12k baht, and that was a while back.
> 
> Bring your old hard drives and buy your next computer here in the LOS.
> 
> Pantip Plaza regulates the prices of many things especially HDDs but there is reasonable competition for laptops and they are reasonably priced here although not as cheap as in the UK or USA.
> 
> The cost of delivering supplies to Chiang Mai means that everything there is slightly expensive and also the range of stuff is pretty rubbish also.
> 
> Theft is a big problem for everyone everywhere but it is 99% opportunistic which means if you leave your doors open you will lose everything. Take normal precautions - be choosy where you live!
> 
> Hope this helps put your mind at ease a bit.


Hi stogiebear,

Thanks for your reply. Your 24" Acer LCD monitor cost you about $340 which is pretty much the going rate here. Good advice on bringing just a HDD and buying everything else there. Interesting though, as the last HDD I bought was made in Thailand! 

Serendipity2


----------



## stogiebear

Yeah, well, the English make porcelain but they still have **** teeth!

By the way - is it just me or is this a very slow loading forum?


----------

